# 67 Fastback Coppertone



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2016)

Finally found a coppertone 67 fastback at a car swap meet.Needs a good cleaning but looks untouched.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 28, 2016)

Sweet score. Looking for a copper 67 myself. Thats nice - the seat, lever covers, the lock. very nice.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 28, 2016)

Thanks I'd been looking for awhile myself


----------

